# running co2 into 2 tanks



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

quick question... can i run one DIY co2 canister into two different tanks using a t-bar? I just purchased the hagen kit, and I am running a ten gallon planted with it using a large glass diffuser (for up to 60 gallon tanks), and i have some fluorite left and the co2 ladder from the kit... is it possible for me to run a 4.5 gallon off of the hagen canister alongside the 10 gallon?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I would think you would be fine with that!!!! I would just put a valve in the line for the 4.5 so you could tune the setup.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

How long do you plan to keep that setup like that? Most valve don't last long with CO2 runing through them. They harden 3 times faster than they normally do. And before you know it, most of your CO2 is leaked out more than they dissipate. I tried it with mine but found it impossible to keep the pressure balance. Even if I get both to work at the same time, 2hrs later, one of them is bound to stop working. The problem is the shifting pressure from the DIY. The CO2 production varried with rooms temperature. In day time it's a bit more, and night time, it's less ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Two problems easily solved. 1st don't use cheap plastic valves. Brass vales will not be effected by the CO2 & are much more accurate. Secondly to prevent temp variations in the bottle put it in a small bowl or small tank filled with water & a heater to keep temps constant. For a 10 & a 4.5 the DIY system will be creating more than enough CO2 anyways so even if you just "T" it off it should still work alright.


----------

